# Liver Shunts



## Cheryl

I would like to request that all of you who have small Havanese, take your puppies in for Bile Acid Series. Here is my story:

Roxie is 7 1/2 months old and weighs 5.8#. She has always been small and has gained steadily, but slowly. Because of Shadow's story, my knowlege of pathophysiology (as an RN) and my breeder's encouragement, we had her Bile Acids tested on Friday. (My vet didn't beleive that Roxie's petiteness was an issue!)

We received the results today and they are abnormal (although not as bad as many who have posted on this sight.) My vet says that she has atleast one liver shunt. He is referring us to UC Davis (he will call them and they will call us with an appointment.) 

This is sometimes a correctable condition. I am hoping it is for us.


----------



## ama0722

Cheryl,
I am so sorry to hear about this and kick your vet in the butt! I am glad that you were all over getting the test done anyways and have the education to pursue it. It is great that you have a referral and keep us posted.

I have gone thru the round of test for Belle because my friend's yorkie had a few liver shunt surgeries back when they were puppies. Belle is just thin and it is probably because she doesn't sit down. Since they I just decide to do yearly blood test on the girls. They don't always communicate to us that they aren't feeling well and I think this can be the best way to catch something early.

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Cheryl, I am very sorry to hear about little Roxie. I am glad, however, that you and your breeder told your vet to go ahead and do the acid bile test anyway. At least you found the problem before it could get any worse and I will keep both you and Roxie in my thoughts and hope that her shunt will be easily fixed. :hug:


----------



## Poornima

Hi Cheryl,
I hope that Roxie's condition is treatable easily and she will have good, healthy life. 

Other than being petit, did she have any other symptoms? 

Wish you and Roxie all the best!


----------



## juliav

Cheryl,

I am so sorry about Roxie's liver shunt and am hoping that it is easily correctable. Roxie is really lucky to have such a good mommy and breeder on her side. 

Bugsy and I are sending good vibes your way.


----------



## havanesebyha

Cheryl,

I am so sorry to hear about Roxie. Anything we can do please let us know and we will be there for you. You have the best breeder and U.C. Davis is one of the best in the country. I have you, Charlie, Brutus, & Roxie in my prayers, and that your persistance has found it early on and she will be fine. Keep us posted on when she gets her appointment.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Cheryl thank you for your post...*

We're all hoping Roxie's is correctable.

Big [[[[[HUGS]]]]]

This is important information.


----------



## Judy A

Cheryl, 
I'm so sorry to hear the news of Roxie, but thank you for sharing. I too, wonder if there were any other symptoms to which you felt the need for the test. 
Keep us up to date and we will send good vibes and prayers your way.
Judy


----------



## Laurief

Cheryl, I was so sorry to read this!! I would be so mad at that vet!! Did they not read the standard of the breed???? I know there are some larger than the standard (like my piggies) and some small, but when they are as small as Roxie, they should have known and done testin!! that makes me mad:frusty:
Kisses and hugs to you and Roxie for a good outcome with the specialists.


----------



## Missy

Cheryl, Roxie is lucky to have a persistent mom like you. I hope she is easily treatable. thank you for sharing.


----------



## lfung5

Cheryl,
I am so very sorry to hear about Roxie. I too suggested this awhile back. Bella had a portal liver shunt that was corrected with surgery. She had full blood work done twice before the age of 1.5 years that came back normal. It wasn't until she was 1.5 years old that the shunt showed up. I don't know why, but it never did until then. I wish you luck and PM me if you have any questions. There were 2 surgeries at the time of Bellas' shunt, she did not have the BAND surgery. She is also doing very well!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I am so sorry to hear this Cheryl. Please keep us posted with Roxie's progress. I was curious too if Roxie showed any other symptoms.


----------



## Thumper

Cheryl,

I'm so sorry! :grouphug: But a big BRAVO to you for insisting and following your instinct on this despite the vet's opinion!

Keep us updated!
Kara


----------



## Cheryl

Thank you for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers. 

For those wondering if there were other symptoms--there were none!!! If you saw her playing non stop with her brother, dancing for treats, jumping on furniture higher than Brutus can jump, you would say she is the picture of health. I am hoping that will make it so she is strong enough to get through her surgery, etc. 

Regrading being mad at the vet, I am not. The standard is 7-13 pounds and she is not old enough to be full grown. We all know several dogs on this board who are significantly over the standard and are healthy. Besides there are several symptoms of a shunt--and she didn't have any. No dog could run faster to her food bowl at dinner time!!

I will keep you posted as we go through this......


----------



## Beamer

Cheryl,

Sorry to hear about Roxies liver shunt.. 
As you may already know, I suspected my Beamer might have one to a few weeks back because of his size.. He had the normal blood work done twice, once during his neuter op and then a few weeks later when I suspected the shunt. He is growing still.. I would think closing in on 8 pounds now.. would you still suggest I get the acid bile test done to make 100%???? My vet said they have never seen a liver shunt not show up on the regular blood work.. hmmm

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl

Thinking of you - give Roxie a big hug from all of us.
I hope you get good news with the specialist.


----------



## lfung5

freeway1976 said:


> Cheryl,
> 
> Sorry to hear about Roxies liver shunt..
> As you may already know, I suspected my Beamer might have one to a few weeks back because of his size.. He had the normal blood work done twice, once during his neuter op and then a few weeks later when I suspected the shunt. He is growing still.. I would think closing in on 8 pounds now.. would you still suggest I get the acid bile test done to make 100%???? My vet said they have never seen a liver shunt not show up on the regular blood work.. hmmm
> 
> Ryan[/QUOT
> 
> Not true. Bella had 2 full panel blood tests that came back normal at 6 months and 8 months. She weighed 4lbs at 7 months and is currently 6 lbs. but of normal height for the breed. My vet told me there was nothing wrong with her and I would be wasting my money on the test. I demanded it. She did not have any symptoms until 1.5 yrs old and only got increased thirst nothing else.


----------



## Havtahava

I hope you get some good answers from further pursuit of this.

If you need help with Brutus or even a place to stay if/when you go up to Davis, he's welcome here.


----------



## mckennasedona

Cheryl,
I'm sorry to hear about Roxie's abnormal tests. She sounds like an otherwise healthy, happy little girl so she'll come through whatever surgery she needs with flying colors, I'm sure. 

Shadow's emotional story certainly helped all of us take a closer look at our pups and their symptoms. It sounds like she helped you catch Roxie's issues early on. Leslie can be proud that her little girl didn't die in vain. She's still helping people.



Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Cheryl- I am *so* sorry to hear about Roxie. Thanks goodness you followed your training and instincts and had her tested. I'm glad to hear how active and healthy Roxie is acting. I'm glad you're going to U.C. to see what treatment possibilities are.

Thank you for urging those with small Havanese to get the bile acid test. It really isn't a big thing, and can give an early diagnosis so treatment can begin. It is much more important than just the regular blood test at pinpointing a problem. Often, the blood test won't be abnormal until damage is done. Since I lost my first Havanese due to liver problems, I was extra sensitive to this when I got Maddie. Even though Maddie is a good sized Havanese (she's nearly 13 lbs. fully grown), Kimberly had a bile acid test done on her to ease my mind. The bile acid test just consists of fasting the dog overnight, doing a baseline blood test in the morning, and then another blood test a few hours later after a fatty meal is given (usually at the vets). It is *so* worth the effort. Also, like Amanda, I think a yearly or every 2 year general blood test is worthwhile to find early notice of kidney or liver problems, diabetes, etc.

Cheryl, I too would be happy to watch Brutus for you while you go to U.C. with Roxie. Anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## dboudreau

Cheryl, I'm very sorry to hear about little Roxie. :grouphug: Hope things go well at the specialists.


----------



## Leslie

mckennasedona said:


> Cheryl,
> I'm sorry to hear about Roxie's abnormal tests. She sounds like an otherwise healthy, happy little girl so she'll come through whatever surgery she needs with flying colors, I'm sure.
> 
> Shadow's emotional story certainly helped all of us take a closer look at our pups and their symptoms. It sounds like she helped you catch Roxie's issues early on. *Leslie can be proud that her little girl didn't die in vain. She's still helping people.*
> 
> Susan


I am so thankful that her story can and will help others. I believe "All things work together for good..."

Cheryl~ I know this has been a concern of yours for quite awhile now. I'm so sorry to hear your fears have been confirmed. I am also pleased to know you're going to UC Davis. That's where the specialist who would have done Shadow's surgery, if she'd had a shunt, was from. His name is Dr. Clare Gregory and from what I heard, he's one of the best on the West Coast. I will keep you and little Roxie in my prayers. :hug::kiss:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Cheryl~
I know I have already spoke with you, but I want to show my support here also. As Roxie's breeder, I want you to know I will be there for you thru thick and thin. I hope she continues to grow strong and the testing at UCDavis brings us some hopeful news. I am looking forward to spending the day with you and Roxie.
To the Forum~
Reading thru all the well-wishes for Roxie here on the forum is truly wonderful. The love and support from all of you is such a gift. You know as a breeder, I never imagined something like this would happen to one of my dogs~ I think I have experienced every emotion imaginable since hearing the news. Roxie may have some bumps in the road on her way to recovery, but being able to share our ups and downs and having such a wonderful supportive group is the best thing I could ever ask for~ for that I thank you!


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh my, Cheryl, I just saw this thread! I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. I am thankful Roxie is doing so good - is strong - eating and happy! (really cute too) and u have an amazing breeder. Just know we are hear for you!!!!!! and if you need anything let me know... Austin and Ollie send licky kisses...I send hugs...and prayers..


----------



## Laurief

Cheryl, I am so glad that you have such a support system, including your breeder/ Roxie has so many people pulling for her - she is truely loved - by us all!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Cheryl,
I am so sorry to hear about Roxie. You and Roxie will be in my thoughts. Please keep us posted on how things go with the specialist. I know Linda's Bella personally and she is one spunky little 6 pound dog. She is evidence that these strong little dogs can get through this and be healthy and happy!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Cheryl,

I've got my fingers crossed that Roxie's shunt is fixable and that she recovers quickly. Sending you a :hug:

Wanda


----------



## Laurief

And I can second Karen's thoughts on Bella, she is one cute little gal, but held her own with all those interested boys!!!


----------



## good buddy

Cheryl, You were so right on top of things to ask for Roxie to be tested even though she was doing fine! I hope she has an easy shunt to fix! *if that's possible? I'm wishing you both the best!


----------



## Cheryl

I have to admit it was a long day, being at work and worrying about Roxie. But i got home and she was so glad to see me and looked sooooo healthy that it is hard to believe that she could be sick.

We have our appointment at UC Davis on 11/26. Katie has promised to meet me there so she can hold my hand and Roxie's paw. 

I stopped on the way home and bought her the I/D dog food and the sweet potato jerky. She hasn't tried the jerky yet, but she loved the dog food. Thankfully they had some canned that I could add to her kibble to make it special for her. 

Kimberly and Jean, I might take you up on your offer to help with Brutus. Thank you so much for that kind offer. I will keep you posted.

I don't imagine that the next 3 weeks will go very fast, but we do have a trip planned with the dogs this weekend to Mendocino. Hopefully Roxie will enjoy her time on the beach!

Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## Cheryl

Ryan--all of Roxie's blood work is normal except for her post meal bile acid test. The fasting bile acid test is also normal. Has Beamer had the full bile acid series--fast, then draw blood, feed a fatty meal and then draw blood again 2-3 hours later?


----------



## casperkeep

Jillee and I wanted you to know that you are in our thoughts and prayers....well my thoughts and prayers!!! I hope all turns out for you both!!! It is nice to be able to have a breeder stand by you!!!! I know my breeder would do the same and that is why we went with her!!!!! Always there for us with my questions!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Paige

Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear this about Roxie...What a great Mom you are for following you instincts...Me and and the boys are sending you and Roxie big hugs and licks..I hope you hear good news at the doctors...


----------



## Beamer

Hi cheryl,

Beamer has never had the acid bile test done.. only normal blood work done twice..

He seems to be growing better now though, as he should be close to 8lbs.. and is turning 8 months this Thursday.

Plus he is on the raw diet for the last month with no ill results.. (90%+++ protien)

so, I HOPe he is ok... and will continue to be! 

Ryan


----------



## Poornima

Cheryl,
Wish you and Roxie all the best! You and Roxie are in our thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: It would be very comforting to have Katie with you on the 26th. Hope you hear good news from the doctor.


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl, thank you for sharing what you are going through, with the rest of us. I love that this forum is a place where we can learn, share, vent, laugh and cry if we have to. I hope things work out well for little Roxie! Know that we are here for support. 

Katie, I imagine it is difficult when one of your pups may need intervention due to a liver shunt, but you are a great breeder and being there for Cheryl and Roxie is the best thing you can do. 

((hugs)) to you all and keep us posted!


----------



## Julie

Prayers and good thoughts on a healthy,happy outcome.....
:angel:Cheryl,Roxie,Katie:angel:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Cheryl said:


> Kimberly and Jean, I might take you up on your offer to help with Brutus. Thank you so much for that kind offer. I will keep you posted.


Cheryl- I sent you an e-mail, but please don't hesitate to take me up on my offer. You know how much Brutus and Maddie love each other. I'd love to help in any way I can.


----------



## lfung5

freeway1976 said:


> Hi cheryl,
> 
> Beamer has never had the acid bile test done.. only normal blood work done twice..
> 
> He seems to be growing better now though, as he should be close to 8lbs.. and is turning 8 months this Thursday.
> 
> Plus he is on the raw diet for the last month with no ill results.. (90%+++ protien)
> 
> so, I HOPe he is ok... and will continue to be!
> 
> Ryan


Beamer might just be a smaller hav. 8 lbs does not raise any red flags. I think its the havs that are noticeably smaller that you want to be careful with.


----------



## Thumper

Yes, Ryan...I bet Beamer is just a small one like Gucci. She hit 8 lbs about the same time and she really hasn't grown any since. I'm guessing she's maybe 8.5...and still quite finicky, although much much better on homecooked. I'm glad Beamer really clicked on the Raw!

Although, if its bothering you then I'd get the test...I think we should all just go with our instinct.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Cheryl, if you need more help than just watching Brutus, please feel free to ask too. I definitely want to be available to you.

Have a great time up in Mendocino! It is so beautiful up there!


----------



## mintchip

*We will all hold your hand and Roxie's paw in spirit as well. 
Best wishes!*
Sally and Oliver


----------



## Cheryl

Roxie and I will be off to UC Davis for Roxie's evaluation in a bit. Little Miss Piggy has gained .7# since her blood tests came back elevated 3 weeks ago and we changed her diet a bit. The big change is adding low fat cottage cheese--she just gobbles it up and Brutus insists on it being added to his dinner as well. Roxie is up to 6.5# now. I will post what the specialist says when I get back tonight. I have packed all your well wishes in my bag. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

Cheryl~ You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers today. :hug:


----------



## Leeann

Good luck Cheryl, you are in our thoughts and prayers. It's great to hear Roxie is doing so good.


----------



## Thumper

Good luck! I'm so happy to hear she is eating and gaining, that's great news!

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Goodluck Cheryl!!!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722

Cheryl,
Weight gain is a good sign and I hope you come back with great news for us!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Give Roxie a big hug from us!! We'll be wishing you well today.


----------



## Missy

good luck Roxie and Cheryl!!!


----------



## Lina

Good luck today Roxie and Cheryl!


----------



## Julie

Good Luck-----Quincy is sending ear lickies to you both!:hug:


----------



## Callalilly

Good Luck Cheryl ~ Positive thoughts are with you and Roxie today.
Can't wait to hear how it went.

Lisa


----------



## SMARTY

*good luck and keep us posted we will be thinking of both of you.*


----------



## Olliesmom

Waiting and praying for great news...My boys love your playdates!!

sloppy kisses from Ollie and Austin


----------



## MaddiesMom

Maddie is keeping Brutus occupied right now so he doesn't worry about his sister. Roxie looks really good, so I've got positive thoughts that she'll be o.k. We're all pulling for her!


----------



## Laurief

Add well wishes from the 4 L's to your bag - and a few kisses for Roxie too!


----------



## Lola

Just read this thread. Good luck to Roxy!!! Hope all will turn out well.


----------



## lfung5

That's great she gained wait. I hope to hear some good news when you get back. Best of luck.

Hugs from the gang!


----------



## Cheryl

Roxie and I are home!!! She had a ton of blood work and the vet called it all "boring." (AKA normal) She then had an abdominal ultrasound, which showed a normal size liver an no visible shunt. There was one additional test that we could have done to 100% rule out the shunt, but the vet agreed that with normal blood work, no symptoms, and no shunt on ultra sound a shunt was not likely. We will have a liver biopsy done when she is spayed (hopefully soon) to see if she has MVD (little tiny shunts within her liver.) She does not have to follow a special diet at this time. 

I think all your well wishes and prayers worked today. She was the best behaved dog ever--and definately the cutest.

A special thank you to Maddiesmom who watched Brutus today so he would not be alone. (And thank you to Maddie who kept his mind off of Roxie.)

And another special thank you to Katie (Roxie's first mommie) who was with me all day.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh good. I'm glad you got normal results so far. That must be very reassuring.


----------



## Lina

That's great that Roxie's liver seems to be okay! Give her lots of extra loving from me and Kubrick for being such a brave little girl today.


----------



## irnfit

So glad about the good news. She is so cute. Hope she continues to thrive and grow.

Is Danville near Roseville? My nephew went to UC Davis and just bought na house in Roseville. He was born and raised in Fullerton, but loved it so much up there, that he stayed.


----------



## mintchip

Cheryl said:


> Roxie and I are home!!! She had a ton of blood work and the vet called it all "boring." (AKA normal) She then had an abdominal ultrasound, which showed a normal size liver an no visible shunt. There was one additional test that we could have done to 100% rule out the shunt, but the vet agreed that with normal blood work, no symptoms, and no shunt on ultra sound a shunt was not likely. We will have a liver biopsy done when she is spayed (hopefully soon) to see if she has MVD (little tiny shunts within her liver.) She does not have to follow a special diet at this time.
> 
> I think all your well wishes and prayers worked today. She was the best behaved dog ever--and definately the cutest.
> 
> A special thank you to Maddiesmom who watched Brutus today so he would not be alone. (And thank you to Maddie who kept his mind off of Roxie.)
> 
> And another special thank you to Katie (Roxie's first mommie) who was with me all day.


*Glad to hear you got a good report!!
:hug::grouphug:
Sally
*


----------



## JanB

I just caught up on this thread and I'm so happy to hear all turned out well!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Cheryl,

What a relief!!! I knew she would be alright! I wonder why the abnormal ultrasound with a normal size liver ~ very good sign though that it is normal size. I bet she is just catching up and by the time she is spayed everything will be all normal every which way. I checked throughout the day and thanks for giving us the report. Kohana sends lots of kisses to Roxie :kiss::kiss:


----------



## ama0722

Cheryl,
What great support and awesome news! Extra belly rubs all around!

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom

SUCH GREAT NEWS!!

Checked in on Maddies mom and she said her little tart was "entertaining" eace: Brutus all day long...she said they played for hours straight!! Isn't that just like a little princess to keep her suitor occupied!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO many hugs to you and the fam...

Lovies


----------



## Havtahava

Her "little tart"?!! LMHO!! That girl was wound up as tight as a jack-in-the-box toy that was ready to spring yesterday. I bet Jeanne is going to sleep very well tonight.


----------



## Cheryl

Maddie and Brutus seem to have the same pay needs--they can play forever. I heard they played 3 3/4 hours out of 4.  Brutus is content tonight--thanks to Maddie.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Had a great day today with Cheryl and Roxie. I am so glad I was able to be there to hear the reassuring news and help pass the long wait times with Cheryl. We will know more once the liver biopsy is done, then hopefully breath a huge sigh of relief! Roxie was such a trooper. She was so wonderful all day. Such a sweet loving girl~
Oh, and Michele, Roseville is just a stones throw from me, I am in Rocklin! (And UCDavis was about a 40 min drive from here).
Also, Libby, Roxies ultrasound was normal. I think you may have misread abdominal as abnormal! *hehe*
Keep up up the good thoughts for Roxie~!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie,

You are right ~ I misread it, because I raced in when I got home tonight and read through the messages to find Cheryl. I had pm'd her this morning and just anxious to hear the news. We just played with Roxie before Thanksgiving and she looked so good ~ thanks for pointing this out! Kohana loves Roxie so ~ we all do ~ she's such a little doll! I'm so happy you could be there with them both today ~ I know it meant a lot to Cheryl having you there!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Cheryl, I am so happy for you and the good news. One more step and Roxie can get back to playing and getting fatter!!


----------



## Leslie

Cheryl~ I know how relieved you are. This is such a good report. I'll continue to keep you and Roxie in my prayers regarding the MVD. Do you know yet just when the spay/biopsy will happen?


----------



## mckennasedona

Cheryl, I'm so glad to hear that all is well with Roxie thus far. That's great news!


----------



## Lola

I am so glad you got good news about Roxy!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl, very glad to hear Roxie is great! It was so nice for you to have Katie's company, no doubt. I've been jumping through hoops lately with Ricky's high ALT level and some days are very long with all the testing and waiting for results, but we do what we can to make sure our little ones are o.k., dont' we? My furboys are as important to me as my human kids, though not everyone understands that. At least, we at the forum, all know and appreciate how important these guys are to us. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Cheryl

Tomorrow Roxie is scheduled to be spayed and have her liver biopsy. We took her in for blood work today--coagulation studies and one final liver panel. The reults will not be available until tomorrow morning. Roxie is doing great. She is out right now walking with hubby, her Brutus and golden friend. 

Oh my they just came back in--wet as can be and RLH through the house. Lucky Roxie gets a shower tonight since she won't be able to have one this weekend.

Oh my, if you could see them now--you would never suspect anything wrong with Roxie. I can't even catch her!


----------



## juliav

Good luck tomorrow to little Roxy. 
I am sure she'll come through the surgery with flying colors and hopefully the liver biopsy will only show good results. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kathy

Cheryl said:


> Tomorrow Roxie is scheduled to be spayed and have her liver biopsy. We took her in for blood work today--coagulation studies and one final liver panel. The reults will not be available until tomorrow morning. Roxie is doing great. She is out right now walking with hubby, her Brutus and golden friend.
> 
> Oh my they just came back in--wet as can be and RLH through the house. Lucky Roxie gets a shower tonight since she won't be able to have one this weekend.
> 
> Oh my, if you could see them now--you would never suspect anything wrong with Roxie. I can't even catch her!


Cheryl,
Sending good thoughts your way and Roxie's. Since the results so far are good, I am sure the biopsy will be also. Give Roxie a hug from all of us here.


----------



## pjewel

Cheryl,

Great news! Roxie's halfway home. Fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Leslie

Keeping you and Roxie in my prayers! :hug:


----------



## Lina

I'll keep you and Roxie in my thoughts tomorrow! I sounds like she is doing well and I hope her liver biopsy will show good results! Hopefully she will also have a quick recovery from her spay. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sending positive vibes to Roxie for her spaying and biopsy tomorrow. It sounds like she's feeling great! Keep us updated.:hug:


----------



## havanesebyha

Cheryl,

Hugs and kisses to Roxie in the morning before she goes in ~ she is going to be just fine, Cheryl. I feel it in my heart all will be happy news for your Christmas! Keep us all updated ~ thanks! Kohana says hi and sends her puppy love to Roxie


----------



## Paige

:grouphug:Cheryl, good luck to you and Roxie today.:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Kisses & Hugs to Roxie & Prayers for a great outcome!!


----------



## mintchip

*:grouphug:Best wishes and good health vibes to Roxie and her family :grouphug:*


----------



## mckennasedona

Wishing Roxie all the best today. I hope her surgery is quick and her recovery even quicker and all results are good. 

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Lola

Wishing good things for little Roxie


----------



## Olliesmom

Goooooood luck!! good luck good luck good luck!

Hugs to Roxie and her family..


----------



## radar_jones

So sorry to hear about the situatiion. I really hope it all works out. Poor little thing. I really detest reading about these stories sometimes it makes me very unhappy. My thoughts are with you.

Derek


----------



## Poornima

Good luck to Roxie! Sending tons of best wishes for positive news!


----------



## Thumper

Thinking of you today! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Roxie is in our thoughts and prayers and we hope for good news!


----------



## Havtahava

I trust that all went well today. Speedy recovery wishes to Roxie.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Yes - U/ C are very good - but you have to be on top of everything .. If they do not call you be sure to follow up on your own .. Persistence is key ..
They will assign a doctor ( usually a final year student to you case as well as a staff person - resident . They rotate service every three days to a week so that is why it is important that you make notes . Be prepared as it can be very disconcerting as every one is different . 
They usually set up a system where they get in touch with you as there are times they are in clinic and on rounds and they are difficult to reach ... Make sure you do this up front if you have any concerns or questions .. 
Hope all goes well with your little one .


----------



## Cheryl

Roxie is home from the vet and doing OK. She is sitting quietly on my lap. They said she woke up from anesthesia crying to go home. She has not made a peep since I picked her up. We will find out the results of the biopsy in 3-5 days. 

Although her coagulation studies were normal, they have me checking her gums every couple hours. I am sure that will make me a wreck by morning. So far I have checked them twice in the last 1/2 hour. I keep telling her I am trying to memorize the color they are now (normal pink) so I will recognize if they get pale during the night.

BTW--I was very pleased with care and service we received at UC Davis. I got to speak to her doctor a week prior to her visit and then again the day following.

Her own vet did the procedure today.


----------



## Poornima

Glad to know that Roxie is home resting with you. Wishing you and Roxie all the best!
-Poornima


----------



## mintchip

:hug:Roxie and family:hug:


----------



## juliav

Cheryl,

Glad to hear that Roxie is home and is resting comfortably. I hope the recovery will be fast and painless.


----------



## mckennasedona

Give Roxie some big hugs from us. I'm glad she's home in your arms. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that her biopsy comes up negative for any problems.


----------



## pjewel

So happy she's home. Wishing you both a quiet peaceful night and the best of news in 3 to 5 days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheryl

She is very alert and sort of playing. When Brut was neutered he slept from the time we picked him up until the next morning. Not so for Roxie. I think they may have tried to use less anesthesia thinking her liver would not metabolize it fast enough. But my girl is ough and seems to have a lot of it out of her system. She chewed off her IV dressing and then tried to catch it with her mouth when I dangled it in front of her. I put her in her crate by the kitchen table while we had dinner and she scratched at the door the entire time. This is a dog that is still crated every night.


----------



## Leslie

Cheryl~ I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well so quickly. I certainly hope this is a strong indicator that everything is perfect w/her liver. I hope you both sleep well tonight. Hugs to you and Roxie!


----------



## irnfit

Glad to hear she is doing so well. It's amazing how quickly they bounce back from these things.


----------



## Paige

Cheryl, I'm glad to hear that Roxie is home again. I hope everything turns out great for Roxie.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Cheryl- I'm so glad the spaying/biopsy is over for Roxie. It sounds like she's quickly getting back to her spunky self. I'm thinking positive thoughts for good biopsy results. Hug Roxie for me!


----------



## havanesebyha

Cheryl,

Roxie sounds like she took everything really well! I am so glad that is behind you and will send good vibes on a good turnout on her biopsy. I am happy she is home and somewhat playful. Hugs & kisses


----------



## Lina

Cheryl I'm so glad to hear that Roxie is home from her biopsy and that she is doing well and is playful! I hope the results are good and please keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## JanB

Cheryl, great news that Roxie is so playful and doing so well. Prayers for a good report!


----------



## Beamer

I hope Roxie feels better soon!

Ryan


----------



## Callalilly

Just checking in to see how Miss Roxie is doing (and Mommy Cheryl too!) I hope you both got lots of sleep last night. I'm praying for good news from the biopsy and a speedy recovery from her surgery. 

Thank you Cheryl for keeping all of us updated. 

Lisa


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl, sorry I only saw this now. I was away to Orlando for a week and just got in this afternoon. I am glad to hear the surgery went well. Any results from the biopsy yet?

How about her stitches? Is Roxy still trying to get at them?

((((Hugs))))) and best wishes to you both!


----------



## Cheryl

Thanks for checking in Marj. Did Ricky (and Sammy) do OK without you? No word on the biopsy yet. I imagine it will tomorrow or Wednesday. Roxie really doesn't bother her stitches too much, but Brutus will like them any chance he gets. She spends a lot of time hiding under the bed, but will come running when I pull out the leashes. 

Let us know when you get any updates on Ricky.


----------



## Cheryl

I spoke to the vet late this afternoon. He said that upon visual examination during the surgery, her liver looked normal. The biopsy came back reporting "minimal microvascular twigging"--or a mild case of microvascular displasia. We are going to treat her with a low protein diet, but no meds at this point. We will check her bile acids annually. He mentioned that Maltese often have this level of displasia but never have any problems, even without life changes. He did mention that Havanese do not have the benefit of this kind of research. So, all in all, we are thinking that this is the best news that we could have gotten at this point. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## Havtahava

Sounds like good news so far, Cheryl. I'm glad for you!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Aside from NO shunt or MVD...this is the best news we could have heard!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina

Cheryl, this sounds like really good news for Roxie! I am glad that it seems like she will be able to live a normal life with a little diet alteration.


----------



## havanesebyha

Cheryl thank you for the report on Roxie ~ it all sounds good with an adjustment on diet. Give Roxie a big hug for me ~ she sure is loved by us all! And a big hug to you too Cheryl & Charlie ~ you are the best Havparents! :grouphug:


----------



## lfung5

Thats really good news! Thanks for giving us the update!


----------



## Thumper

I'm so happy to hear the outlook is good! Awesome! 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Cheryl,
I'm so glad to hear that Roxie's condition can be controlled by simply tweaking her diet. Great news.


----------



## irnfit

So glad you got good news! :bounce:


----------



## MaddiesMom

*YES, YES, YES!!!* Cheryl, that is absolutely GREAT news! I am so happy to hear it. You must be so relieved! With a little diet change, it sounds like Roxie will be just fine.


----------



## Olliesmom

eace::biggrin1:Yee Haw!!!! Great news!! eace:


----------



## ama0722

What great news! And no meds is even better!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Great news Cheryl!!! :whoo:


----------



## JanB

Great news that she will only need a diet adjustment!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I just read an article about liver shunts in maltese . 
So happy to hear everything went so well and all you need is some nuturing and a healthy diet .. Hopefully it is not the stuff they sell in those cans and make a fortune on ..


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl, I'm glad you got some answers and that Roxie is doing well. If her problem can be controlled with diet, then all the better. ((hugs))


----------



## marjrc

I thought bumping this, sharing Cheryl's story, might be of some help to some....


----------



## Lynn

Marj,
thank you for bumping this thread up....I have never read this thread before.


----------



## littlebuddy

i am so sorry about roxie but so happy you made this post. i have a 5 year old havanese who has always been small, wouldn't eat, etc. etc. since he was a puppy. the vet (my old one) told me he's just a picky eater and if he doesn't eat to pick up his food. well, we had a rough week back in august where he stopped eating all together. the new vet thought it was a liver shunt. we did the bile test and found out he had addisons. he is going next month for another bile test just to make sure his liver is ok. we struggled for years with our pup and not that a bile test would have shown addisons, that was a gut feeling the vet had and ran an additional test but, it could have led us down the right path sooner.


----------



## littlebuddy

i forgot to add the most important bit of information. when we went thru out weeks of hell with our dog, after he failed his liver bile test and the vet thought he had a liver shunt, he was scheduled for arthroscopic surgery. one other vet was going to open his belly up and examine things, this vet, our new vet does arthroscopic surgery. they go in thru the belly with scopes and inject a die into the liver. the path the dye takes determines whether it's in fact a liver shunt issue or not, this was when we found out it was not for our dog. the process was as noninvasive as possible. please see if there are any vets in your area who handle this procedure this way. our vet told us if it was in fact a liver shunt issue, they would then open him up and fix the problem but why do that when you dont know for sure. there are addisional tests that need to be done before you take your pup in for surgery. please exhaust alll possabilities before surgery. my dog is a perfect example of misdiagnosis. liver bile # were high, we thought liver shunt, turns out it was addisons.
it's a scary time but there is so much info out there, educate your self and proceed slowly. all will work out just fine for you Roxie.


----------



## Evye's Mom

So sorry Cheryl. I will be thinking of you and Roxie.


----------

